# "Connected, No Internet" issue on Sanyo TV Model: 43A082U



## meet.v (Oct 29, 2019)

I am not able to connect to the internet through my WiFi internet connection.

Iterating the Issue:
1. Switch the WLAN on on the TV.
2. Connect to the "XYZ" network (my wifi network).
3. Enter the password and such details.
4. Authorization, Getting IP details, etc..
5. Connected to XYZ.
Message shown "Connected, no internet".

Model details:
TV: Sanyo Kaizen series Android TV 43A082U
Network: Tikona Internet
Router: Tikona's Router

Things tried so far:
1. Date settings on router and TV (both are set to current date and time)
2. Restarting, resetting the TV.
3. Unplugging and plugging in the TV.
4. Forget network and reconnecting the WLAN
5. Rebooting the router
6. Resetting the network

Things that work:
1. TV works fine with my Airtel SIM card's Hotspot connection. (4G connection)
2. Router works fine with out devices like Mobile phones and laptop.

Please help.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

According to this page, https://www.tikona.in/high-speed-internet-support/how-set-tikona-high-speed-internet-your-home your router has to be using WiFi b/g. Does your TV support b or g ? Most newer equipment use ac or n .


----------



## meet.v (Oct 29, 2019)

S


lunarlander said:


> According to this page, https://www.tikona.in/high-speed-internet-support/how-set-tikona-high-speed-internet-your-home your router has to be using WiFi b/g. Does your TV support b or g ? Most newer equipment use ac or n .


Sorry I don't understand that. Couldn't find that in the product specifications. Could you help me find this information?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The specs say "Mode: Mixed/ Both b and g mode" .


----------



## meet.v (Oct 29, 2019)

lunarlander said:


> The specs say "Mode: Mixed/ Both b and g mode" .


So are you saying that both the internet service provider and the TV are compatible? So ideally they should work. Is it?


----------

